# Anybody going to River Run for Mud Stock?



## Monster-teryx (Sep 29, 2013)

We will be there Friday morning.


----------



## Samper (Sep 4, 2013)

I'll be in Thursday morning


----------



## Monster-teryx (Sep 29, 2013)

Cool. We will more than likely be parked just before the pavillion on the left.
A white enclosed trailer and big green cabin tent. Stop by.


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

I'll be there Thursday, Friday at the latest. Part of our group will be there Wednesday 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Monster-teryx (Sep 29, 2013)

Cool,stop on by.


----------

